# Just found out I have low testosterone



## DawgFan79 (Nov 19, 2019)

Over the past 6-7 months I've noticed a serious drop in my sex drive. I am extremely attracted to my wife and our sex life, up to this point, has always been healthy. I went in for my annual physical back in April and mentioned this to my doctor. He ran a blood test and found my testosterone levels are low. I am about to see an endocrinologist to get on a treatment plan. I told my wife what the problem was and that it was definitely not her that's causing my struggle. I even showed her the digital test results and she heard the call when the doctor's office called to go over the results with me. She is now guilting me for not being interested in sex with her and she thinks I'm not attracted to her. I have tried over and over again to tell her that this is because of the low T and that when I get on my treatment plan things will get back to where they should be. I don't know what else to do to prove to her that I am still in love with her and attracted to her and that the low T is making sex very difficult. Anyone else been in this situation?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

DawgFan79 said:


> Over the past 6-7 months I've noticed a serious drop in my sex drive. I am extremely attracted to my wife and our sex life, up to this point, has always been healthy. I went in for my annual physical back in April and mentioned this to my doctor. He ran a blood test and found my testosterone levels are low. I am about to see an endocrinologist to get on a treatment plan. I told my wife what the problem was and that it was definitely not her that's causing my struggle. I even showed her the digital test results and she heard the call when the doctor's office called to go over the results with me. She is now guilting me for not being interested in sex with her and she thinks I'm not attracted to her. I have tried over and over again to tell her that this is because of the low T and that when I get on my treatment plan things will get back to where they should be. I don't know what else to do to prove to her that I am still in love with her and attracted to her and that the low T is making sex very difficult. Anyone else been in this situation?


How old are you, and what is your level?


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Not with the wife guilt part, but low T and low desire. I get pellets every few months, things back to normal for me.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to the club. I get shots twice a week. I wasn't myself for a few years before the cause was discovered. It took quite a while and a doctor change to get my treatment just right.


----------



## DawgFan79 (Nov 19, 2019)

Sfort said:


> How old are you, and what is your level?


42, serum level was flagged as low at 240 ng/dL.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

Tasorundo said:


> Not with the wife guilt part, but low T and low desire. I get pellets every few months, things back to normal for me.


Another vote for pellets. Loving someone (like a family member) is not related to hormones, Having sexual desire and attraction is related to hormones.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Dude outside of the wife ***** in’ ....... if I was having issues and found out it was low T then I would be jumping for joy. That’s an easy fix 👍


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

DawgFan79 said:


> Over the past 6-7 months I've noticed a serious drop in my sex drive. I am extremely attracted to my wife and our sex life, up to this point, has always been healthy. I went in for my annual physical back in April and mentioned this to my doctor. He ran a blood test and found my testosterone levels are low. I am about to see an endocrinologist to get on a treatment plan. I told my wife what the problem was and that it was definitely not her that's causing my struggle. I even showed her the digital test results and she heard the call when the doctor's office called to go over the results with me. She is now guilting me for not being interested in sex with her and she thinks I'm not attracted to her. I have tried over and over again to tell her that this is because of the low T and that when I get on my treatment plan things will get back to where they should be. I don't know what else to do to prove to her that I am still in love with her and attracted to her and that the low T is making sex very difficult. Anyone else been in this situation?


I have been in this situation beginning a year ago. The PDE5 inhibiting drugs started to be ineffective about 1/4 of the time. And, T testing kept showing "normal" (for my age) numbers. Mine manifested not as a drop in desire inside my head, but seeming no signals making it to the head below my belt. We dealt with it by other means, but the wife prefers PIV.

But MY wife was supportive, understanding, caring, loving, patient, all the things a wife SHOULD be. She never would guilt me about anything ever. She went through a year of me undergoing cancer treatment, she was as solid as a rock the whole time. So I have no advice regarding how your wife is acting other than maybe take your wife with you to see the doctor(s), let her hear everything you hear. She needs a little education about how male libido and erections happen. She wouldn't be acting like this if the shoe were on the other foot, which in a few years it could well be when she starts having symptoms from menopause. I think her attitude is a way bigger problem than whatever your T levels are.

Since you are under 60, your doctor ought to be investigating the WHY of testosterone dropping. In my case, T was fine for a 74 year-old male (250-300), so neither my GP, nor an endo, nor first uroglist would help. The problem is, I wasn't satisfied My old urologist caught some tests with very low numbers (5-20), started treating me, and within 3 months things were all back to my desired normal.

So, the doctor can get your motor running in top form and it won't take very long. I inject 150mg Cypionate every two weeks and it works like a charm. Injecting is no big deal and not painful. Every 3 months I get bloodwork to monitor PSA, Hemocrit, T, and free T.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

DawgFan79 said:


> . Anyone else been in this situation?


no, because anyone with low T that gets that diagnosis immediately gets testosterone supplement and starts to use it.
since you are "delaying it", having low T is no excuse your wife is going to understand. why are you stalling. get the drugs TODAY, and start using them TODAY! 

this is not rocket science, you have a medical condition that is ruining your marriage, and are ***** footing around not getting it treated. i am with your wife on this one


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

dme.diagnosed with Low T at 37. My #was 223. I could have entire Playmate calender standing in my living room and would want them to move out from in front of TV....if i was awake.

Take .55ml 2x week and now my levels are 1150. Sex 5x a week. Wife is very satisfied.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Been on T for over a decade now. Ime Most family drs HATE prescribing testosterone. I had to search high and low in mn to find a dr that would treat me. I've been on pellets and shots, ill give myself a weekly shot any day over the gradual up and down of pellets.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sbrown said:


> Been on T for over a decade now. Ime Most family drs HATE prescribing testosterone. I had to search high and low in mn to find a dr that would treat me. I've been on pellets and shots, ill give myself a weekly shot any day over the gradual up and down of pellets.


Wow! A decade is a long time. You don't mention your age at diagnosis. I am in my mid 70s, and have been giving myself shots for 6 months now.. No longer use any PDE5 inhibitor, my libido is like when was in my 20s. It took awhile to find a doctor who would work with me because had prostate cancer decades ago. The urologist who treated me for cancer ended up being the only one of five doctors who would agree to treat me. 

My GP still tells me if he had his way, I would stop, says my T was normal low for my age and just need to accept that is part of getting old. Would like to talk with him again when he is older (he is in his 50s) and see if he still believes the same. Or maybe his wife isn't interested in intimacy so he wishes his libido was low.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Sbrown said:


> Been on T for over a decade now. Ime Most family drs HATE prescribing testosterone. I had to search high and low in mn to find a dr that would treat me. I've been on pellets and shots, ill give myself a weekly shot any day over the gradual up and down of pellets.


Ten years or so for me as well. Finding a doctor that’s good with testosterone is really hard.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Ten years or so for me as well. Finding a doctor that’s good with testosterone is really hard.


Many doctors are afraid of prescribing testosterone to patients who have undiagnosed prostate cancer. While testosterone will not cause prostate cancer, it will accelerate its growth, if it is present. Some formulations of testosterone are worse than others.


----------



## MEA (Jul 12, 2021)

I’m female and have had libido loss that became extreme over the past few months. Hormone panel showed several hormone issues as the cause (early perimenopause).
I’m scheduled for my first Sotto Pelle insert this Friday and am excited and hopeful.
My husband has been very understanding throughout it all. Sexually frustrated, but understanding. I’ve been working hard to pinpoint the problem and never even knew about pellets until a month ago.

As for your wife - it’s strange that she would begin her accusatory tirade AFTER you proved to her that it’s hormonal. Does your wife often have dramatic and unreasonable responses, or is this type of dramatic reaction from her new?
Most spouses would be relieved that it’s not personal, and supportive to their spouse’s medical condition.
Then again… there is no fathoming the human mind sometimes… I work at a cancer facility and can relay this terrible fact: 80% of women diagnosed with cancer and 60% of men diagnosed with cancer wind up divorces because their spouse decided to cheat on them while they were in treatment.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

yeah, like others said, take the drugs, man!

A wife who has no sex life at home is prone to all sorts of bad thinking. keep her satisfied.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Wow! A decade is a long time. You don't mention your age at diagnosis. I am in my mid 70s, and have been giving myself shots for 6 months now.. No longer use any PDE5 inhibitor, my libido is like when was in my 20s. It took awhile to find a doctor who would work with me because had prostate cancer decades ago. The urologist who treated me for cancer ended up being the only one of five doctors who would agree to treat me.
> 
> My GP still tells me if he had his way, I would stop, says my T was normal low for my age and just need to accept that is part of getting old. Would like to talk with him again when he is older (he is in his 50s) and see if he still believes the same. Or maybe his wife isn't interested in intimacy so he wishes his libido was low.


That is like saying quit taking BP meds as your BP is normal for someone your weight.

My GP is leery about prescribing T. I go to urologist younger than me who has low T and takes it himself.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> yeah, like others said, take the drugs, man!
> 
> A wife who has no sex life at home is prone to all sorts of bad thinking. keep her satisfied.


OT, but either gender with no intimacy from the spouse is prone to thinking about options. And it ain't gonna take that long There is a thread elsewhere from a female wondering why hubby lost interest after being provided infrequent duty sex for 16 years of a 20 year marriage.

So, yeah any man who wants to keep a faithful wife better take care of business pronto if hings aren't good in the bedroom. Too many opportunities and temptations in the wild.


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

DawgFan79 said:


> Over the past 6-7 months I've noticed a serious drop in my sex drive. I am extremely attracted to my wife and our sex life, up to this point, has always been healthy. I went in for my annual physical back in April and mentioned this to my doctor. He ran a blood test and found my testosterone levels are low. I am about to see an endocrinologist to get on a treatment plan. I told my wife what the problem was and that it was definitely not her that's causing my struggle. I even showed her the digital test results and she heard the call when the doctor's office called to go over the results with me. She is now guilting me for not being interested in sex with her and she thinks I'm not attracted to her. I have tried over and over again to tell her that this is because of the low T and that when I get on my treatment plan things will get back to where they should be. I don't know what else to do to prove to her that I am still in love with her and attracted to her and that the low T is making sex very difficult. Anyone else been in this situation?


I feel like there's more you aren't telling us. It's pretty weird that you say your wife is acting this way AFTER you found a solution.


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

AndStilliRise said:


> I feel like there's more you aren't telling us. It's pretty weird that you say your wife is acting this way AFTER you found a solution.


Id assume she is tired of hearing a plan and is ready to see actions. This is so fixable and as a wife of someone with this same issue, I get pretty pissed off when he isn’t staying compliant with his treatment.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

moulinyx said:


> Id assume she is tired of hearing a plan and is ready to see actions. This is so fixable and as a wife of someone with this same issue, I get pretty pissed off when he isn’t staying compliant with his treatment.


Dr could have called in a script right then and he would be GTG now. 

I understand guys being pissed at wives who refuse HRT after menopause or hystorectomy and they are good w/o sex because they do not want it any more. Either sex to me is a divorce worthy issue if they refuse to correct it.


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

moulinyx said:


> Id assume she is tired of hearing a plan and is ready to see actions. This is so fixable and as a wife of someone with this same issue, I get pretty pissed off when he isn’t staying compliant with his treatment.


That's kind of where I was going. There's definitely things he's leaving out.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Ten years or so for me as well. Finding a doctor that’s good with testosterone is really hard.


I found I had to basically grab my doctor and tell him I no longer wanted sex and he got the idea and sent me to a urologist.


----------



## johndoe12299 (Jul 12, 2021)

MEA said:


> I work at a cancer facility and can relay this terrible fact: 80% of women diagnosed with cancer and 60% of men diagnosed with cancer wind up divorces because their spouse decided to cheat on them while they were in treatment.


I'm not really surprised, but damn that is brutal


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

snerg said:


> I found I had to basically grab my doctor and tell him I no longer wanted sex and he got the idea and sent me to a urologist.


It’s a shame it’s so difficult for a man to find good treatment for low testosterone.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Deepsouthdude said:


> It’s a shame it’s so difficult for a man to find good treatment for low testosterone.


It's a weird situation.
I've been on TRT for years and years.
It took me months to finally figure out that I had to go the path of saying that I no longer wanted sex to get any traction.

No one wants to admit that issue for men.
I've had female GP in the time I've been on TRT and they treat it the same as a male - almost out of sight out of mind.
So it's not a female vs. male issue - it's how the GP are trained and educated about low T.

The sad thing is Low T leads to:
1) Cancer (prostate mainly but study's show other cancers as well)
2) Dementia
3) Alzheimer's
4) Lowering of cognitive activity
5) Depression
6) Bone density
7) Muscle growth



This should be


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

snerg said:


> It's a weird situation.
> I've been on TRT for years and years.
> It took me months to finally figure out that I had to go the path of saying that I no longer wanted sex to get any traction.
> 
> ...


I never had a problem getting treatment but I had a huge problem finding good treatment. Too many doctors think getting a shot once every 2-3 weeks is good and it’s not. I’m now using a urologist that’s almost six hours away from me and it’s well worth it. 

And you’re right, low t is more than just a sexual problem, it affects so much stuff.


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

snerg said:


> It's a weird situation.
> I've been on TRT for years and years.
> It took me months to finally figure out that I had to go the path of saying that I no longer wanted sex to get any traction.
> 
> ...


These are not true.

Testosterone is a naturally occurring hormone. It does not CAUSE prostate cancer. It will feed an already present tumor just like natural testosterone would. That is why urologists check prolactin/PSA to rule out the reasons a patient would have low testosterone. Since T feeds prostate tumors, that would be a reason why it would be low.

TRT increases bone density and improves cognitive abilities. Idk where you got this information but it simply isn’t true. Men need their levels at a certain level to properly function. It isn’t just the magic penis hormone….


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

DawgFan79 said:


> Over the past 6-7 months I've noticed a serious drop in my sex drive. I am extremely attracted to my wife and our sex life, up to this point, has always been healthy. I went in for my annual physical back in April and mentioned this to my doctor. He ran a blood test and found my testosterone levels are low. I am about to see an endocrinologist to get on a treatment plan. I told my wife what the problem was and that it was definitely not her that's causing my struggle. I even showed her the digital test results and she heard the call when the doctor's office called to go over the results with me. She is now guilting me for not being interested in sex with her and she thinks I'm not attracted to her. I have tried over and over again to tell her that this is because of the low T and that when I get on my treatment plan things will get back to where they should be. I don't know what else to do to prove to her that I am still in love with her and attracted to her and that the low T is making sex very difficult. Anyone else been in this situation?





DawgFan79 said:


> 42, serum level was flagged as low at 240 ng/dL.


I am 57 myself and was discovered in my early 40's of having a cyst on my pituitary glad and so my body does not produce any testosterone at all. My total T level got down to as low as 82. I tried all the Rx's the patch and the gel nothing worked. I now for the last 5+ years I have to take a direct injection in the butt once every two weeks. My wife gives me the jab with a 18 gauge needle. I always try and not make her mad on the day she is going to jab me. lol Best of luck!

One thing you need to watch if you have to start taking injections you need to monitor your blood it can get thick as your T begins to rise and could lead to stroke or heart attack if you don't have it checked. I have to go to the local blood center every 2-4 weeks and donate blood to lower my red blood cell count.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

snerg said:


> It's a weird situation.
> I've been on TRT for years and years.
> It took me months to finally figure out that I had to go the path of saying that I no longer wanted sex to get any traction.
> 
> ...


Please show a link to a study that indicates low T leads to prostate cancer. 

Prostate cancer thrives on testosterone and one of the most effective ways to slow it down is chemical or surgical castration to lower testosterone. I just recently went through prostate cancer treatment which included 6 months of Lupron induced castration.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

MEA said:


> I’m female and have had libido loss that became extreme over the past few months. Hormone panel showed several hormone issues as the cause (early perimenopause).
> I’m scheduled for my first Sotto Pelle insert this Friday and am excited and hopeful.
> My husband has been very understanding throughout it all. Sexually frustrated, but understanding. I’ve been working hard to pinpoint the problem and never even knew about pellets until a month ago.
> 
> ...


I went through prostate cancer treatment last year and now work to support other men who are dealing with prostate cancer. What I see is that men feel they are less masculine and unattractive to their partners and self isolate, pushing the partner away.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Total testosterone is not the whole story. We have a substance in our systems called Sex Hormone Binding Globulin (SHBG). It binds to estrogen and testosterone, making it biologically unavailable for things like libido. I am currently taking boron at the advice of an endocrinologist to suppress my SHBG.

AND testosterone is not needed for sexual function, just for libido. Much of sex is in our minds and erotic fantasy and physical stimulation can replace libido. I was chemically castrate for about 6 months to treat prostate cancer. With my wife's help I produced at least one good erection a day which led to 3 to 4 orgasms per week.

We men normally have about 6 erections in our sleep. This brings in oxygenated blood to the erectile tissue in the penis to keep it healthy. Without this, fibrous tissue develops and the penis will atrophy.

When we are castrate, we do not have the nocturnal erections so my wife and I worked to give me at least one good erection a day while I was castrate to avoid atrophy. Seems to have worked well.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

My understanding is that testosterone levels vary broadly so one test really means nothing.

I’d get in shape and start some serious strength training before I’d start popping pills. I’d also refrain from porn, masturbation, and couch potato-ing. All these things can just wreck a man IMO.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Julie's Husband said:


> Please show a link to a study that indicates low T leads to prostate cancer.
> 
> Prostate cancer thrives on testosterone and one of the most effective ways to slow it down is chemical or surgical castration to lower testosterone. I just recently went through prostate cancer treatment which included 6 months of Lupron induced castration.


If you have LowT it can lead to prostate cancer.
National Library of medicine there are a bunch of articles on this page as well.
Review of health risks of low testosterone and testosterone administration
Testosterone and prostate cancer: an evidence-based review of pathogenesis and oncologic risk
There's tons more.
Ask your urologist, endocrinologist, possibly your oncologist will have this information as well.


I do know that treatment for prostate cancer (I believe there a few other cancers as well) does require lower testosterone in order to treat the cancer.

My urologist several years ago linked me to several studies where low testosterone is now being linked as the cause of many issues with males.
It's up there with the finding that poor dental heath can lead to cardiovascular issues as well as respiratory infections, dementia, ed, and cancer.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

CatholicDad said:


> My understanding is that testosterone levels vary broadly so one test really means nothing.
> 
> I’d get in shape and start some serious strength training before I’d start popping pills. I’d also refrain from porn, masturbation, and couch potato-ing. All these things can just wreck a man IMO.


You won't get one test.

There will be several tests to validate your actual levels.

BTW:
Porn has nothing to do with lowT.
Matter of fact, if you have lowT there is a high probability that you no longer care about porn.
Masturbation has nothing to do with LowT either.

Strength training helps to a degree. You have to be really serious about the type of training.
Getting in shape is also a factor in helping raise your TLevels.

It's best to talk with a specialist and get everything double and triple checked.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

moulinyx said:


> These are not true.
> 
> *Testosterone is a naturally occurring hormone. It does not CAUSE prostate cancer*. It will feed an already present tumor just like natural testosterone would.


I *never *said testosterone causes cancer.
Low Testosterone can lead to prostate cancer.




moulinyx said:


> TRT increases bone density and improves cognitive abilities. Idk where you got this information but it simply isn’t true. Men need their levels at a certain level to properly function.


I see the issue at hand.
Muscle growth and bone density - It should have been lack of muscle growth and lowering of bone density
Never post when you have had little sleep because you forget to proof read what you wrote.

1) Cancer (prostate mainly but studys show other cancers as well)
2) Dementia
3) Alzheimer's
4) Lowering of cognitive activity
5) Depression 
Still stands - quick google search will bring up this information on how LowT affects the above list.




moulinyx said:


> It isn’t just the magic penis hormone….


My point was that I was having an issue getting my GP to agree to test me for lowT.
I had to state that I no longer wanted sex in order to get the GP to listen to me.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

DawgFan79 said:


> Over the past 6-7 months I've noticed a serious drop in my sex drive. I am extremely attracted to my wife and our sex life, up to this point, has always been healthy. I went in for my annual physical back in April and mentioned this to my doctor. He ran a blood test and found my testosterone levels are low. I am about to see an endocrinologist to get on a treatment plan. I told my wife what the problem was and that it was definitely not her that's causing my struggle. I even showed her the digital test results and she heard the call when the doctor's office called to go over the results with me. She is now guilting me for not being interested in sex with her and she thinks I'm not attracted to her. I have tried over and over again to tell her that this is because of the low T and that when I get on my treatment plan things will get back to where they should be. I don't know what else to do to prove to her that I am still in love with her and attracted to her and that the low T is making sex very difficult. Anyone else been in this situation?


Take up weight training. Weight training increases Testosterone.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

snerg said:


> You won't get one test.
> 
> There will be several tests to validate your actual levels.
> 
> ...


OP indicated one blood test.

Porn and masturbation satiate men… they’re more likely to sleep, eat, sit on the couch, get lazy… Self denial makes men 💪


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

CatholicDad said:


> OP indicated one blood test.
> 
> Porn and masturbation satiate men… they’re more likely to sleep, eat, sit on the couch, get lazy… Self denial makes men 💪


Don't forget to flog daily.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Don't forget to flog daily.


Eff that. I’m taking my kids sledding and going to lift later tonight.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

CatholicDad said:


> Eff that. I’m taking my kids sledding and going to lift later tonight.


Sadly, we did not get enough snow over the weekend, so what's left ain't much on the ol' sledding hill. Hoping for more snow.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

CatholicDad said:


> Eff that. I’m taking my kids sledding and going to lift later tonight.


First reasonable manly thing I’ve heard you say in a while. Keep it up and I might just forget you’re a porn addict 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Mr.Married said:


> First reasonable manly thing I’ve heard you say in a while. Keep it up and I might just forget you’re a porn addict 🤣🤣🤣


I wonder what porn CatholicDad prefers? I'm thinking minimum four people are included.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Looking at the three links offered by Snerg, the report National Library of medicine seems to say a man with low testosterone will fare better during treatment. However, this is a study of 137 men with aggressive stage 4 prostate cancer (Gleason 10 (5+5) so it is unclear whether they mean the low testosterone is keeping the cancer in check or something else.

Review of health risks of low testosterone and testosterone administration and
Testosterone and prostate cancer: an evidence-based review of pathogenesis and oncologic risk say that TRT does not encourage creation of prostate cancer. The last link says that on an experimental and consensual basis TRT might be tried for select prostate cancer patients.

From the real world with a few million patients, we find that prostate cancer thrives where there is testosterone and "hibernates" when the testosterone is removed. The most common means of slowing prostate cancer growth is either chemical or surgical castration. Chemical castration (hormone treatment, ADT) is pretty much reversible.

I was diagnosed with stage 2b, Gleason (3+4) 7 in October 2019. I have no references on my testosterone level as my PCP has his head where the sun doesn't shine. The cancer was in a location that made me uncomfortable so I went on hormone treatment to pause growth until I could finish radiation treatment. My testosterone was too low to measure for 6 months.

Men with advanced cancer may go on hormone treatment for the remainder of their lives to keep the cancer at bay.

Low testosterone leads to all the symptoms other posters have listed and is a normal thing for older men as their testosterone level goes down. With no testosterone, for the short term we experience:

Hot flushes
Mood swings
Total lack of sexual interest
Fat to the belly and possibly the breasts
Tender breasts
Big time fatigue
Possible muscle and bone loss
Possible brain fog

Sound familiar? *MENOPAUSE*

We normally ease into this anyway with age, but with hormone treatment it comes crashing in all at once. Long term lack of testosterone is similar to being post menopausal.

We really don't need testosterone for sex, but without testosterone we forget about sex. No interest. The upside is that when we are castrate we need more frequent sex, or at least erections, to maintain ability to have erections. I went on a regime of at least one good erection a day which kept me and my wife busy for six months.

So now I have been off treatment for 19 months, have T of 300-400 and am fully functional, though I think my libido is a bit low. I'm not sure because I learned to do it without libido when I was castrate. It's nice to be back to morning erections,though.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> Looking at the three links offered by Snerg, the report National Library of medicine seems to say a man with low testosterone will fare better during treatment. However, this is a study of 137 men with aggressive stage 4 prostate cancer (Gleason 10 (5+5) so it is unclear whether they mean the low testosterone is keeping the cancer in check or something else.
> 
> Review of health risks of low testosterone and testosterone administration and
> Testosterone and prostate cancer: an evidence-based review of pathogenesis and oncologic risk say that TRT does not encourage creation of prostate cancer. The last link says that on an experimental and consensual basis TRT might be tried for select prostate cancer patients.
> ...


First my condolences. I am a prostate cancer survivor. Removed more than two decades ago. Congratulations on arriving at a good place for yourself and your spouse. And wishing you a long and happy remission.

l wasnt diagnosed with low T until about 18 mos ago. Have no idea if was low before the cancer. I instigated the investigation because started having ED that meds didnt treat. Arousal in my brain didnt result in erection. Was like nerve damage after the operation. T injection solved all of the problems.

I am astounded that with T suppression you could still get it up under any circumstances.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Congratulations on your 20 years of beating the cancer. That's a long haul. 

I'm still on the nerve wracking 3 month schedule for PSA tests. The urologist says remission, but I will wait out the usual 3 years of testing before I can begin to think about relaxing.

Much of sex is in our minds.

When we don't have testosterone we can replace it with erotic imaging and physical stimulus. There is no desire to become aroused, but if a loved one wants pleasuring many men on hormone treatment find they become aroused while pleasuring the loved one. Once an erection begins, there are feelings of arousal. Masturbation with lube or a vibrator and erotic fantasy can do it as well, but not as much fun.

Castrate sex is a very different animal. I can give details to anyone who asks.

Just for your entertainment, Castrati are great lovers. Castrate sex requires quite a bit of foreplay and many castrate men can go for quite a while. I have a laugh when I think might have really gone on in those storied eunuch protected harems.

When castrate we need frequent sex to maintain healthy erectile tissue. Normally we have about 6 erections while asleep which bring in the needed oxygenated blood to keep erectile tissue from turning into nonerectile fibrous tissue. When castrate we don't have those automatic erections so we need to be on a program of getting it done. Multiple lovers would make for less wear on individual lovers. 😉


----------



## sorabang (Jan 7, 2022)

There are other sexual activities you can do for now. Also do things that makes her feel loved outside of the bedroom. Hopefully you can get treatment and be able to resume your sex life.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Julie's Husband said:


> *Looking at the three links offered by Snerg, *the report National Library of medicine seems to say a man with low testosterone will fare better during treatment. However, this is a study of 137 men with aggressive stage 4 prostate cancer (Gleason 10 (5+5) so it is unclear whether they mean the low testosterone is keeping the cancer in check or something else.
> 
> Review of health risks of low testosterone and testosterone administration and
> Testosterone and prostate cancer: an evidence-based review of pathogenesis and oncologic risk say that TRT does not encourage creation of prostate cancer. The last link says that on an experimental and consensual basis TRT might be tried for select prostate cancer patients.
> ...


I am some idiot on the internet. 
I am just helping based upon my experience.
Mileage will vary.
Please, please, please talk to a doctor!




Julie's Husband said:


> I was diagnosed with stage 2b, Gleason (3+4) 7 in October 2019. I have no references on my testosterone level as my PCP has his head where the sun doesn't shine. The cancer was in a location that made me uncomfortable so I went on hormone treatment to pause growth until I could finish radiation treatment. My testosterone was too low to measure for 6 months.
> 
> Men with advanced cancer may go on hormone treatment for the remainder of their lives to keep the cancer at bay.
> 
> ...


With TRT I was able to get my level to 300 (400 while power lifting). My urologist is happy with these numbers. I'm happy enough too.
I think I'm getting to a point where I will need a tuning of the amount I intake.

Make sure you give your cancer a kick in the pills.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Rus47 said:


> First my condolences. I am a prostate cancer survivor. Removed more than two decades ago. Congratulations on arriving at a good place for yourself and your spouse. And wishing you a long and happy remission.
> 
> l wasnt diagnosed with low T until about 18 mos ago. Have no idea if was low before the cancer. I instigated the investigation because started having ED that meds didnt treat. Arousal in my brain didnt result in erection. Was like nerve damage after the operation. T injection solved all of the problems.
> 
> I am astounded that with T suppression you could still get it up under any circumstances.


When I stopped producing testosterone, my level was 128 and dropping.
I was like sex?
I don't know what this word means.
How can these letters be arranged in such a way as to not make sense.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

snerg said:


> I am some idiot on the internet.
> I am just helping based upon my experience.
> Mileage will vary.
> Please, please, please talk to a doctor!
> ...


With therapy you’re at 300-400? That’s still on the lower end. Are all of your symptoms resolved with those numbers?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Deepsouthdude said:


> With therapy you’re at 300-400? That’s still on the lower end. Are all of your symptoms resolved with those numbers?


The needed level depends so much on the man and a bunch of factors. I contend a competent doctor managing the treatment is *essential*. I self inject inject 150 mg T cypionate every two weeks. Which most will contend is too infrequently. It works perfectly for me, no peaks/valleys. Since I started more than a year ago, the performance "dead spots" have disappeared, and perform as well as when was in my 20s. Ready whenever wife is interested, which works out to 7-14 encounters/week. So far the PSA remains undetectable and the hemocrit remains in normal range.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

snerg said:


> When I stopped producing testosterone, my level was 128 and dropping.
> I was like sex?
> I don't know what this word means.
> How can these letters be arranged in such a way as to not make sense.


My desire for sex NEVER lagged. The will was always there, but the body wouldn't answer the call


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> The needed level depends so much on the man and a bunch of factors. I contend a competent doctor managing the treatment is *essential*. I self inject inject 150 mg T cypionate every two weeks. Which most will contend is too infrequently. It works perfectly for me, no peaks/valleys. Since I started more than a year ago, the performance "dead spots" have disappeared, and perform as well as when was in my 20s. Ready whenever wife is interested, which works out to 7-14 encounters/week. So far the PSA remains undetectable and the hemocrit remains in normal range.


I agree that the appropriate level is going to vary by individual which is why I asked if his symptoms were resolved. Mine wouldn’t be but if his are that’s great. 
Competent doctors are hard to find but so important. I searched for a while before finding someone good. He’s five hours away but worth it.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

One would think that given the misery caused by sex hormones being off, it would be more of a priority for public health. The treatments aren't particularly complex or expensive for either gender. My T costs $120 for 6 months or about $10/injection. Dirt cheap, takes about 5 minutes of my time every two weeks. Really cheap to maintain partner contentment.

You will notice, lot of men mention their partner (out of pure ignorance) accusing them of no longer being attracted to them. Thankfully, wife never put me through that BS even during year-long recovery from surgery. Just "worked the problem" together with me. A good wife is worth more than her weight in gold and diamonds.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Deepsouthdude said:


> With therapy you’re at 300-400? That’s still on the lower end. Are all of your symptoms resolved with those numbers?


Still on the low end.

I don't produce Testosterone anymore. 
So if you look at it from a standpoint of zero produced, it's pretty good.
All my symptoms are resolved except libido. I don't think I have enough.
But I have to be realistic. When I was younger, sex 4,5,6 times a day (or the want to have) was the norm.
I think once or twice a day is acceptable for someone in their late 50's.
I do need to get it tuned a bit more as I would like it a bit higher. Perhaps 400 to 500 range.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

snerg said:


> Still on the low end.
> 
> I don't produce Testosterone anymore.
> So if you look at it from a standpoint of zero produced, it's pretty good.
> ...


For sure every day for someone late 50's (or any other age for that matter ) is pretty good. And it is what is acceptable to YOU, and your partner. Doesn't seem your libido is lacking IMO. The total T isn't the whole story, free T is important.

If you are where you and wife wants you to be, no reason to increase dose and risk side-effects like high hemocrit or psa. Most important is what the doctor managing you is saying about your status.

Will just say focusing on frequency IMO is rather pointless. If a couple are both fine with 2-3 a week, all is good. Quality more important than quantity IMO.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

snerg said:


> Still on the low end.
> 
> I don't produce Testosterone anymore.
> So if you look at it from a standpoint of zero produced, it's pretty good.
> ...


Most of us that have been on trt for any length of time produce little if any on our own. 
If you don’t feel like you think you should definitely go higher. Whatever it takes to get you where you feel right. 
Best of luck, getting your levels right can be quite a journey.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Deepsouthdude said:


> Most of us that have been on trt for any length of time produce little if any on our own.
> If you don’t feel like you think you should definitely go higher. Whatever it takes to get you where you feel right.
> Best of luck, getting your levels right can be quite a journey.


I've been on TRT for over 10 years now.

I use gel. I know from experience when a new company starts supplying the gel, sometimes the affect isn't as effective as what the claims are.
I find this with the generics that come out of China. No big deal. I get tested, doc makes a change in strength, and I tell the pharmacist no more generic until they change the supply company.

Remember, it's not the destination. It's the journey.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

snerg said:


> I've been on TRT for over 10 years now.
> 
> I use gel. I know from experience when a new company starts supplying the gel, sometimes the affect isn't as effective as what the claims are.
> I find this with the generics that come out of China. No big deal. I get tested, doc makes a change in strength, and I tell the pharmacist no more generic until they change the supply company.
> ...












This is what I use. Injections are cheaper and probably gel is as well but this stuff is pretty good.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

It might be interesting to run tests to find out your level of SHBG, LH and FSH.

Testosterone is needed to maintain muscle mass, good bones, coronary health and libido. From my experience and experience of others, libido isn't needed for sex if there is other stimulus and aggressive intent.

All the above are dependent on biologically available, free testosterone. SHBG (Sexual Hormone Binding Globulin) binds with testosterone so it is not available biologically. At the advice of an endocrinologist, I am taking 12 mg of boron per day to suppress SHBG and increase free testosterone.

The chemicals LH (leuteiniizing hormone) and FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) tell our bodies to produce testosterone. I believe they are produced by the pituitary gland so would depend on the health of the gland. I have quite a bit of the LH and FSH so it will be interesting to see whether 76 year old testicles are up to task.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

snerg said:


> I am some idiot on the internet.
> I am just helping based upon my experience.
> Mileage will vary.
> Please, please, please talk to a doctor!
> ...


Testosterone in the 300-400 range would be ok if you are approaching 80 years old. I inject once a week and my levels are about 700.

My urologist checked for prostate cancer before starting me on treatment. He said Testosterone injections in a person who has prostate cancer is like throwing gasoline on a fire.

With Testosterone replacement, changes are gradual. For people just starting, give it a year to see real results. I have lost 22lbs, horny like I am 20, much more confident, sweat less, and just feel overall stronger. Just messing around with guys at work when its slow, I can punch and snap pallet boards with my fist. Two years ago, no way lol.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

snerg said:


> Still on the low end.
> 
> I don't produce Testosterone anymore.
> So if you look at it from a standpoint of zero produced, it's pretty good.
> ...


My urologist and another Dr that started me on HRT. Said they like to see men around 1100...it is where they feel best. I was taking 1cc weekly, my urologist had me do .55 2x week. I can tell a difference, there is not tiredness lag a day or two before the shot now. 

Just lowered to .5 and go back in 2 months to recheck blood. T level was at 1500 in Dec. and he said, "Yeah we are gonna back down a little, you body is really taking the HRT well" my free test was also over max. He was impressed as he is very fit/body building, is about 5-7 yrs younger and my #s were better than his. I also take boron and D3 daily to help with that.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

snerg said:


> I've been on TRT for over 10 years now.
> 
> I use gel. I know from experience when a new company starts supplying the gel, sometimes the affect isn't as effective as what the claims are.
> I find this with the generics that come out of China. No big deal. I get tested, doc makes a change in strength, and I tell the pharmacist no more generic until they change the supply company.
> ...


I was on gel for a bit, only got me to 400 range and it was not enough. Dr said some absorb better than others. I had to go to injections.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> I was on gel for a bit, only got me to 400 range and it was not enough. Dr said some absorb better than others. I had to go to injections.


I also used gel when I first started. Injections or atrevis based cream is so much better.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Just do some Tren. Problem solved.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Divinely Favored said:


> My urologist and another Dr that started me on HRT. Said they like to see men around 1100...it is where they feel best. I was taking 1cc weekly, my urologist had me do .55 2x week. I can tell a difference, there is not tiredness lag a day or two before the shot now.
> 
> Just lowered to .5 and go back in 2 months to recheck blood. T level was at 1500 in Dec. and he said, "Yeah we are gonna back down a little, you body is really taking the HRT well" my free test was also over max. He was impressed as he is very fit/body building, is about 5-7 yrs younger and my #s were better than his. I also take boron and D3 daily to help with that.


Nothing wrong with being at 1100. You found a good doctor who knows how important testosterone is to a male.

At that dose, just watch your red blood cell count. I was advised people on testosterone who experience chest tightness, and shortness of breath often have high red blood cell count. Donate blood once every six weeks, stay hydrated, or slighty reduce dosage. If that doesn't help, then we will look into medications. 

But I tell ya, living with low testosterone is something no man should have to live with.... I feel like low testosterone has led to so many marriages falling apart. Guys just assume I am 40, will never have energy again, and will have to live with a limp taco sauce injector stick


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

moulinyx said:


> These are not true.
> 
> Testosterone is a naturally occurring hormone. It does not CAUSE prostate cancer. It will feed an already present tumor just like natural testosterone would. That is why urologists check prolactin/PSA to rule out the reasons a patient would have low testosterone. Since T feeds prostate tumors, that would be a reason why it would be low.
> 
> TRT increases bone density and improves cognitive abilities. Idk where you got this information but it simply isn’t true. Men need their levels at a certain level to properly function. It isn’t just the magic penis hormone….


He said that LOW testosterone DECREASES cognitive ability. He is pointing out the positives of TRT in cases of Low T.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> So far the PSA remains undetectable


Why would your PSA rise with no prostate?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sfort said:


> Why would your PSA rise with no prostate?


Because the operation doesnt remove 100% of the tissue. There can be prostate tissue remaining, and if there are cells of cancerous prostate they can begin multiplying. The surgery isnt perfect.

Still, after more than 2 decades, likelihood is all that tissue has been disposed of by the body. The urologist just wants to be sure

All other doctors I talked to absolutely refused TRT because I had had cancer. One doctor said he didnt care if the cancer was from 100 years ago.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> All other doctors I talked to absolutely refused TRT because I had had cancer. One doctor said he didnt care if the cancer was from 100 years ago.


Either most doctors don't understand testosterone, or my friend who is a surgeon and who has clinics that do pellet placement is a kook. I'm not sure which either/or is accurate. After watching how corrupt the pharmaceutical industry is and how complicit the medical community has become with vaccines, I don't trust any of them.


----------

